# Charlie! don't you know that's rude!



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

... Sticking your tounge out like that!​


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Awww so cute


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Haha I love that last picture.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

cockatiel love, your photos are always so funny! charlie sure likes to entertain!


----------



## brittbritt (Oct 25, 2008)

Love the pictures. What a personality that baby has.


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

Awwwwww thanks guys.


----------



## lorri (Mar 13, 2011)

Naughty naughty so cute with it too


----------



## mistty002 (Dec 21, 2007)

Charlie is funny Bunny  She always has so interesting face


----------



## crinklepot (Nov 18, 2010)

Love the new pics, especially the last one....it's hilarious


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

Thanks everyone


----------



## Jemeni143 (Mar 5, 2011)

LOL oh man those pics gave me the belly laughs, what a perfect way to start my morning!! And that last one, oh my goodness, that is priceless!! HAHA I love it, silly Charlie!


----------

